# Hand crank drill press



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Saw this on Craigslist. Looks pretty cool, anyone know anything about them? Useful for woodworking?

http://allentown.craigslist.org/tls/3981033340.html


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

They pop up on Craigslist pretty regularly here...I don't see why they'd be any less useful than a brace and bit for woodworkin


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

As the add states, they are more of a blacksmith tool. I used the one my grandfather had in his shop. His worked pretty well fo drilling steel.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have one on a post in my shop....for decoration only.*

It was off the family farm where it was used for drilling metal and repair work. I had some fun with it when I was about 8 yrs old. It is self feeding with a cam action and a gear on the top. They're very cool but not very useful, in my opinion. The chuck is primitive with a threaded bolt to hold the bit. I think the price is reasonable if it works.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. If I had 60 bucks that I didnt know what to do with, I'd buy it. Unfortunately, that cash would be much better spent elsewhere


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

If you're reffering to the old wall-hung variety's(craigslist ad is down).....

Home-boys get them and then very politely(nothing harming historic value) modify them to use as semi-power,semi-auto tapping machines.I did one years ago....they work great.

You mainly just have to replace the drill chuck with a square shank,tap holding chuck.


----------

